# Netflix audio stops after pause



## mxfanatic (Jan 20, 2007)

On my Roamio Plus, When I am watching anything on Netflix, if I pause the program, then unpause, it takes about 5 seconds for the audio to start back up again. I can FF and RW just fine and the audtio starts right away. Just not after a pause.

Anyone else see this issue?


----------



## mxfanatic (Jan 20, 2007)

Other interesting notes, is that this doesn't happen on my Mini. Both are using HDMI for Audio (Mini direct to TV and Roamio to a Denon Receiver)


----------



## LonV (Feb 14, 2006)

Yeah, it happens for me too.


----------



## mxfanatic (Jan 20, 2007)

More Info:

It's not always consistent, but the Audio is missing for the same amount of time that the program is paused. (At least up to about 10 seconds or so). If I only pause for a second, the audio is out for 1 second then comes back. If I pause for 5 seconds, the audio is out for 5 seconds... Very strange. I haven't tested many programs, but it was consistent on all that I tested.

If I FF or RW (even a little) the audio comes back instantly afterwards.


----------



## mxfanatic (Jan 20, 2007)

I emailed Tivo Margret about this issue. And I quickly got a response that she passed it off the the developers. Then today, an actual response with the planned fix... Here is the email:


> Thanks for the info. We believe this issue is related to Dolby Digital+, which is why you are seeing it with the Receiver connected. We have a fix for it an upcoming release (this Fall).
> 
> --Margret


She rocks!!!


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

mxfanatic said:


> On my Roamio Plus, When I am watching anything on Netflix, if I pause the program, then unpause, it takes about 5 seconds for the audio to start back up again. I can FF and RW just fine and the audtio starts right away. Just not after a pause.
> 
> Anyone else see this issue?


I just checked my Roamio Pro connected to a Denon receiver and DVDO DUO processor. When I unpause a Netflix title streaming DD+ audio, the audio resumes in 1.5 to 2 seconds.

In comparison, one of my TiVo Minis is connected to Sony 2.1 speaker bar. When the Mini resumes a paused show streaming DD+ audio, the audio resumes in 1 to 1.5 seconds.

I never timed my Mini when it was connected to my Denon receiver/DUO, before I got the Roamio. But I'm guessing it's still similar times of under 2 seconds otherwise a long delay in the audio resuming would have been very noticeable to me.

EDIT: I just noticed the post about the longer delay the longer it's paused. On my Mini connected to the Sony 2.1 Speaker bar, a very long pause does mean a much longer time for the audio to resume. On my Roamio, a very long pause results in a 5 second delay for the audio returning. Nothing like the time it takes for the Mini on the speaker bar.


----------



## AdamNJ (Aug 22, 2013)

I am not seeing a problem at all when I pause and then resume Netflix. I don't have my Onkyo turned on right now so it is just passing through the hdmi signal to the TV at the moment. I'll have to check with the receiver on later.


----------



## BiloxiGeek (Nov 18, 2001)

My Roamio Plus does that. I figured out that if I go back (rewind) for just a second or two then hit play the audio syncs up and plays immediately. You end up repeating a few seconds of the show but the audio doesn't drop out. This has been pretty consistent watching Orange is the new black and the Walking Dead so far.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------

